
Ask HN: What is a reliable Note-Taking app that syncs between Linux/Android/Mac? - princevegeta89
Hi all,<p>I have been in a long search to find the perfect solution that can help me take my notes on either of the aforementioned platforms with MarkDown support and have it sync and work seamlessly.<p>I am only looking for free software (preferably open-sourced I guess).<p>The closest I found is Joplin, which seems to be a neat project with a ton of features and a strong community, but I am facing a few issues because of the sync part. I need to remember to sync clients manually and often times I find myself finding &quot;conflicts&quot; in the Apps.<p>I used StandardNotes before, but it was too simple without MarkDown (paid feature).<p>What are you all using? And what can you guys recommend?
======
runjake
Look, you're not going to find something that satisfies you.

The best you can do is a directory full of plain text and markdown files
stored on a Dropbox or something.

Then, on Linux use something like nvpy or one of the numerous text editors.
Point it at the Dropbox dir. Write a bunch of helper shell scripts to automate
tasks.

On Mac, use something like nvAlt and point it at the Dropbox directory. Or go
do the same thing I mentioned for Linux above.

On Android, find some plain text notes app that lets you point it at a Dropbox
folder.

If you're into a cloud-based solution, take a look at Simplenote which has
clients for all of the above.

------
eduma
Don’t like proprietary formats. So I’m using plain text with a markdown editor
(Typora on Windows/Linux and iaWriter on Android iOS/Mac sync via Dropbox. One
file for work and one for private notes. I store references in zotero. You
even could use zotero alone. If I need to export to pdf, html or slides i can
use pandoc. I’d love to use orgmode/emacs but i just can’t remember those
shortcuts.

------
0_gravitas
You could probably jerryrig "seamless synching" with some initial effort
simply using VimWiki and git, of course the Android portion is going to
require the most significant setup, but I don't see a reason why it wouldn't
be doable (but then I'm not too familiar with Androids filesystem and I'm
assuming it works at least marginally like the Linux filesystem)

------
davidschof
Have also used Joplin. Although used this more as a personal wiki, e.g.
relatively long-form notes. I would read it on mobile but rarely edit. Agree
the sync there is 'clunky'.

Microsoft OneNote is quite nice.

But what I actually use most is all the Google products: Keep, Docs and
Sheets. So, native app on my phone and then browser based on the laptop.

~~~
princevegeta89
Have used OneNote in the past, but I guess there's no Linux client?

------
altsyset
Simplenote syncs between Linux and Android, but I don't know about Mac. It is
also truly simple and lightweight.

~~~
princevegeta89
It works just as well on Mac too, no markdown support though..

------
tonkern
Emacs with org-mode (desktop) - Orgzly (very well integrated into Android) -
synchronized via Dropbox

------
KeBugCheckEx
I use workflowy. Its webapp works on any browser and it sync in real time.

